# Looking for advice / opinions board width



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Borkowski66 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> a 164w board showing a width of 165mm. My information is 6'3 230 lb wearing a boot size of 11.
> Thanks in advance.


Completely unmanageable...165mm is like a fatty "A" ski width at the tips

I'd imagine u got a typo?...if it is a 265mm waist width, will be fine with an 11 boot size.


----------



## Borkowski66 (Mar 12, 2014)

You are correct, 265 width, guess my proof reading didnt help me


----------

